# Does T-shirt have a place in Christmas gift exchange



## Merk Guy (Dec 9, 2020)

_This article was published on our Blog, and it is written with Singapore (a country in South East Asia) audiences in mind_










Christmas is celebrated on December 25 as a sacred religious holiday, but as times come and pass, it had become a worldwide cultural and commercial phenomenon.

For as long as we can remember, perhaps two millennia long or more, Christmas had been celebrated by people around the world. Some celebrate it because of tradition, some because religion, and over time it had also evolved into a full-blown shopping festival.

Christians celebrate Christmas Day as the anniversary of the birth of Jesus of Nazareth. Popular customs include exchanging gifts, decoration of Christmas trees, attending church, getting together with family and friends. Not to mention, waiting for Santa Claus to arrive. December 25 or Christmas Day has been a federal holiday in the United States since 1870, and in Singapore since its independent day (9 August 1965).

Many non-Christians had also adopted Christmas holiday as a time of gathering between friends and family. In Singapore, as Christmas is a public holiday, many would take this opportunity to organise the long-awaited gathering. Be it among friends or family members. Christmas give Singaporean a chance to meet up, catch up, and wind down.

Because it is Christmas, those that are holding their Christmas gathering at home will likely choose to take this opportunity to spruce up their home with Christmas decoration such as Christmas tree, socks, candy, and many more. Beside decorating home with ornaments, gift exchange is also something that people anticipate. So if you are participating in any sort of Christmas gathering or gift exchange, it would be wise and nice to get a gift for the events.

When it comes to gift exchange, this is when it gets tricky. 
As much as people look forward to a gift exchange, it can be really nerve-racking too.

The stress of selecting a Xmas gift that fits the occasion is not an easy matter. It requires careful consideration and keen eyes. As such, many stresses over it. And that is where we come in.

*Here is why you should be getting yourself a Christmas Graphic T-shirts in Singapore for this Xmas*

T-shirts are something that we choose to wear. In some sense, it is how we, as people express ourselves, our ideology and things that we believe in.

So, if you are a person that believes in the spirit of Christmas and is looking to celebrate it with zeal. Why not get a Christmas tee, and bath in the joy that is Christmas. Up the ante a little, get a family Christmas print T-shirt, or huddle up and come up with a family Christmas T-shirt idea together.

However, more cares will have to be put into the purchase, if you are looking to buy a Christmas Tees as a gift. Why? Once again, T-shirts are something that we choose to wear because we want to. It is a form of expression, and thus, T-shirts choices and preference can be very subjective. So, before choosing to get a specific Christmas T-shirt, perhaps, you would like to do some research or get some opinion on the people that you are giving it to.

If it is a gift exchange situation that involves people that you are not very familiar with, and you want to be careful with your gift choice, then getting a Christmas Tee shirt might not be the best choice. In this case, you can get a generic type of T-shirts instead. 

The trick here is to get a T-shirt that will have a wide match to the profile of the audiences. Else, if it is with close friends or family member, our opinion is to just go for it.

The best-case scenario is they love it, the worst-case scenario is everyone might want to avoid it. But in the end, everyone will have a good laugh about the funny Christmas shirt. Or not?

Whether if you are choosing to get a Christmas Tee for yourself or as part of the holiday gifts exchange, Christmas is a good time to consider on renewing your wardrobe for next year, it is the time to be merry and bright.

Not to forget, this Christmas it will be a little different as Singapore is still in phase two of its Covid-19 safe management measure. As much as the more the merrier, this time around, it will be wise to adhere to the guidelines listed out by the Singapore government.

That means, a gathering of not more then five peoples and if you are eating out at a restaurant, there should not be any inter-mingling between different table. Importantly, mask on when you are out at the public, only remove it when you are consuming your food/drinks.

We at Merk Box, wishes you a Merry Christmas. May your wishes come true! And ours too.


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

That's a lot of words to really say nothing, and to the wrong audience here.


----------



## LancerFlorida (Mar 20, 2018)

T's are a safe and disposable gift.
Attempts at HUMOR is always dangerous.
Insensitivity to the faith of others should be viewed as improper. What other religion would be so denigrated?
So a holiday gift of a T with the text TRUST THE PROCESS is SAFE.
T graphics with "Jesus is the Reason for the SEASON" along side a reindeer is a NNNNOOOOO NO. Someone should be offended but no one will be harmed.....in the USA.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Good marketing idea. May be too late this year, but might give it a try next year.


----------



## Merk Guy (Dec 9, 2020)

LancerFlorida said:


> T's are a safe and disposable gift.
> Attempts at HUMOR is always dangerous.
> Insensitivity to the faith of others should be viewed as improper. What other religion would be so denigrated?
> So a holiday gift of a T with the text TRUST THE PROCESS is SAFE.
> T graphics with "Jesus is the Reason for the SEASON" along side a reindeer is a NNNNOOOOO NO. Someone should be offended but no one will be harmed.....in the USA.


That is also good information. I should add that into the article too. Thanks dude


----------



## Marmontes (Apr 12, 2021)

T-shirts have always been a great gift, not only for Christmas but also for other holidays.


----------



## abievoller7 (5 mo ago)

This is a really good idea for a gift. I would be happy to receive such a gift from someone I love. My girlfriend and I have a relationship anniversary in a few days.


----------

